# Mobile Base for Ridgid R4511



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

I have this saw, and the mobile lift isn't working. I also have a set of these casters from Woodcraft: http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2021166/25291/WoodRiver-Machine-Leveling-Caster-Plate-Mounted-4-Pack.aspx

I was thinking about laminating two 3/4" pieces of plywood and attaching these casters right under where the legs are. And then setting the saw on the plywood and connecting the saw feet to the plywood with lag bolts.

Would this work?

The main reason I am going this route is that I have the plywood and casters.

Thanks,
Chip


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I think it would work as long as you don't need to move the saw very often.
That would be a lot of hassle to have to get under the saw to screw the pads up and down on all four corners every time you want move the saw.

On second thought, that would not work for me at all. I could design a leaver operated caster system that would be no more trouble to build and install and would be a great deal more useful. In fact, there is a design in the last issue of Shop Notes magazine.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

There's a mobile base specifically made for older 3650 Ridgid that is very simple and easy to build ,2 castors in the back and one with a lift in the front:


----------



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

I rarely, if ever move the saw. Just want them for that rare occasion. One of the reasons I was thinking of going this route is that I already have all I need .


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

*"for that rare occasion"*
Well, for that they would work.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

*I have this saw, and the mobile lift isn't working.*

i'd find out what the problem is. i have both of my TSs on herc-u-lifts and find them to be exemplary full mobility bases.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

I have very similar casters that I purchased from McMaster Carr and love them. I attached them to the stand for my Delta 46-460 lathe. When the feet are extended (ie casters "retracted"), it's very stable. I don't see any issue with stability. It's not all that much of a pain to move either, so especially if its an occasional move, I wouldn't worry about it.

The one thing you'll want to be careful about is that you're increasing the height of the table about 3-4" with this method. For my lathe, I was able to lower the height of the stand a little, so it turned out to mostly be a wash once I lost the height of the existing feet as well. I'm only 5'7" so something like this matters a little more to me than with other people.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Probably assembled wrong. The directions aren't great. I suggested to Ridgid that they put labels on the pieces - A, B, C, etc. On the instructions I have they all look the same on the drawing. As I recall I found a parts list that helped.


----------



## dogmir (Dec 31, 2012)

I have an identical saw sold under another brand. Made by Orion/Steel City. Mine is blue with a cast iron top. I put these on and love them.

Contractor saw casters


----------

